# Who's your Valentine?



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think Valentine's day is kind of silly. . . . .I know, I know. . . . .what can I say?  My husband and I know how we feel about each other -- and we tell each other frequently - and don't feel the need for a special day.  Besides, since his dad is in hospice care in Cincinnati, and since the 14th falls on a long weekend, he'll likely be there on The Day.  No matter. . . . .sometime we'll go out to dinner, just the two of us, just because.  It's just not a big deal for us.  I expect I'm in the minority on that. . . . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope, Ann, I'm right there with you.  Hate to go out to eat...restaurants too busy.  
Flowers are very pretty, but such a waste.  
DF works on The Day and it's the Daytona 500, so I'll be happily at home watching Speed Channel all day without interruptions.
DF has been having a hard time sleeping.  So I think I'm going to get him an mp3 player and speakers and some rain sounds or white noise or something like that for his gift.  
deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Cut flowers ARE a waste - and that is part of the allure - being special enough to deserve their fleeting beauty.
One *could* present potted flowers - the plant will then last longer.

I will have yellow roses with sunflowers and yellow asian lillies (some freesia if they have it).
Yeah her favorite color is yellow.
And I will cook her a small fillet mignon (med rare) and a small lobster tail, baked potato with sour cream, sourdough bread and a nice salad.
I, of course, get to have the same thing.

After 45.5 years of marriage and 49 since I met her, I will just enjoy being with her.

Just sayin......


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm in the same boat w/Ann & Deb.  Dh and I almost never go out on the 14th, we go when the spirit moves us.  While I think cut flowers are pretty I also think they're a big waste of $.  You can never go wrong with chocolate though.....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

So Brenden you are your own valentine?  HMMM  

DH and I are with the rest of you.  We have so many real live flowers around I hate to buy cut flowers and have them die.  If I want chocolate, I'll buy it and hide it from DH or he'll eat it all, for the same reason I don't buy him any.  We eat out all the time and I find it a waste to spend big bucks on a meal    We communicate all the time our feelings, so basically every day is a V day for us!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

weekend getaway to my own home


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

We too don't do much for the day.  Cut flowers are nice, but decided a long time ago they were a waste of money.  We usually exchange cards, even though we tell each other our feelings multiple times a day (most of the time its to say I love you).  If we go out to eat, it usually isn't a fancy place and frequently it is for lunch, not dinner.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Spouse Thingy will be sleeping all day and then working all night, so we're not doing anything. Rarely do...you can't pay me to be in a restaurant on Valentine's Day...

OK, you _could_ pay me, but I wouldn't be happy about the crowds...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

We are staying home, since we will have the house to ourselves and no kids WOOT! We are grilling some steaks and lobster tails.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

DH loves all holidays.  I hate them all.  This makes life interesting, I suppose.  For me, it's all about compromise--how much fuss to let him make without letting it drive me crazy!

We'll usually cook something here (bacon wrapped filet mignon the last two years), rather than go out, and I do put my foot down on buying roses--no sense in paying the ridiculously high extra prices they charge for one day.  So he'll often pick up a bouquet of something mixed at the grocery store and I've learned to accept them as gracefully as I can--I'm in the "cut flowers just die" group.  LOL

Most years, he picks up a box of Valentines and hides them all over the house.  I've learned to make him count them first so that I at least know how many more I have left to find.  Once in a while, one will turn up months later!

The rest of the holiday falls under the TMI category.  

And then my birthday hits a week later, and we go through the same routine again.  UGH.  I hate holidays.

Needless to say, I'm none too fond of February at this point.  Thank heavens Spring Training starts the day after V Day and I have something I actually find fun to focus on!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

ooo speaking of bacon wrapped, maybe I want bacon wrapped scallops yummmmmmm


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

My husband and I usually go to the eye doctor's together for our yearly check ups and new glasses, and then go some place quick for dinner. With his bi-focals and my tri-focals, we don't go for flowers or chocolates. Yes, we are incurably romantic.  This year with Valentine's Day being on a Sunday, we have made our appointment for Friday night.  It works for us.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

My daughter, until she met her husband a couple of years ago, called it "Singles Awareness Day" and hated it.    

I usually buy a box of Valentine cards then leave one out, occasionally, throughout the year - love my wife everyday, not just one day.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

FearNot said:


> My daughter, until she met her husband a couple of years ago, called it "Singles Awareness Day" and hated it.
> 
> I usually buy a box of Valentine cards then leave one out, occasionally, throughout the year - love my wife everyday, not just one day.


DITTO! V day is just another annoyance for those of us who are happily single and I'm sure even more of one for people unhappily single or unhappily not single. And I don't need an excuse to get chocolate!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

If you are so happily single, it really shouldn't bother you though.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> If you are so happily single, it really shouldn't bother you though.


The day itself doesn't bother me, it's all the people asking what you're doing that day and implying that there is something wrong because you don't have a valentine.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Top secret


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

PhillipA82 said:


> Top secret


I have a secret clearance, lol


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, so I guess these answers are the reason that all those Valentine Cards and Valentine Candy and Valentine Day Specials and Valentine Day Gifts and Valentine Day everything else are in the stores and restaurants and on the internet and television? Everyone hates Valentine's Day. Wow. I didn't know that, but now I do. Geesh. I've been wasting my time all these years. I'll just have DGF read this thread instead of doing anything I had planned. Thank you all for your input. I'm sure it was well-deserved... somehow.


What's important is how you (and your DGF) feel about it. If it's a big day for her, then you


Spoiler



DAMN WELL


 better pony up for whatever will make you both happy. But it may be that a simple night in will suffice.

And chocolate of course. You can never go wrong with good chocolate.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Just wanted to beat Miss Meredith to this one for a change.
> 
> So what are you doing for Valentine's Day? Pictures welcome... maybe.
> 
> I intend to take my Valentine out for dinner, maybe a movie afterwards (of my choosing, of course) and then open up a ten pound box of chocolates. LOL.  Mmmmmm. Why do I remind myself of Homer Simpson?  Oh and don't forget the roses...


Brendan... thanks for stepping in for me... I was a'partying in N'Awlins! 

I have more than one Valentine... I have my husband, my Best Friend, and my DD! I love to get mushy, gushy cards for them and from them! I just got my BFF's card in the mail today... And I just picked her card out yesterday! I have not picked out my husband's card... he takes longer... and my DD loves to go to Hallmark and spend hours looking at cards and cutesy gifts.

I guess I am of the opinion that I take every opportunity to get nice love notes and adorable gifts to give to those I care about... I think my "Mum" inspired me with this love of celebrations. She decorated fro every occassion! Our house was always festive... it was the Kool-Aid house and she just loved to have special treats and things out for all of the neighborhood children. She inspired me to love every day as if it could be the last... and to celebrate it... she did not care what day of the month it was she celebrated! I think of her when I put out all of the pretty decorations in my house and my DD has the same feelings as I do about life LOVE it! LIVE IT! Enjoy IT! Celebrate IT! Whether it means putting out hearts or bunnies or daisies so as for the fuddy-duddies.. they are missing out on some Special stuffs...  !


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I am going to a Valentine's banquet with my Valentine of thirty five years, my husband. We got engaged on Valentine's Day thirty four years ago. We are the proud parents of two daughters and three wonderful little grandchildren.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, so I guess these answers are the reason that all those Valentine Cards and Valentine Candy and Valentine Day Specials and Valentine Day Gifts and Valentine Day everything else are in the stores and restaurants and on the internet and television? Everyone hates Valentine's Day. Wow. I didn't know that, but now I do. Geesh. I've been wasting my time all these years. I'll just have DGF read this thread instead of doing anything I had planned. Thank you all for your input. I'm sure it was well-deserved... somehow.


LOL

Brendan, it may console you somewhat to know that someone ran a poll last week on a romance author's website. As you might imagine, the respondents were nearly all female. I was surprised to find that sentiment was almost exactly 50/50 on the subject--half of the women loved Valentine's Day, half hated it or didn't care. What was fascinating to me was that there was no real correlation between opinions and whether or not the respondent was in a relationship. There were single women who adored it and happily married women who hated it, and all manner of possibilities in between.

But many did comment that they were bothered by the idea that love should be singled out for just one day, rather than being demonstrated all year long. Like Christmas, Valentine's Day is overcommercialized and thus trivialized into a "mandatory" gift giving event for many people. A lot of women were frustrated because their expectations were too high, pinning all their hopes on this one event, and of course, they'd never actually come out and discussed those expectations with their partner. Not too hard to think the poor guys were frustrated in turn, wondering, "What the heck is she thinking?"

Which is why what you and your girlfriend do with it should be something you both enjoy. I don't personally get into it, but because it's so important to my husband, I make the effort to make sure that he doesn't feel his actions are in vain. In return, he tries not to smother the heck out of me with it. _The effort on both sides is what love really is about, and in turn, that's the *REAL* celebration.
_
May blessings, joy, and love be bestowed on you both!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, so I guess these answers are the reason that all those Valentine Cards and Valentine Candy and Valentine Day Specials and Valentine Day Gifts and Valentine Day everything else are in the stores and restaurants and on the internet and television? Everyone hates Valentine's Day. Wow. I didn't know that, but now I do. Geesh. I've been wasting my time all these years. I'll just have DGF read this thread instead of doing anything I had planned. Thank you all for your input. I'm sure it was well-deserved... somehow.


My hubby is awesome and gets me a specially picked out box of candy from our local candy maker with my favorites and gets me a sappy card. It's nice to be appreciated. Ignore the scrooges.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> My hubby is awesome and gets me a specially picked out box of candy from our local candy maker with my favorites and gets me a sappy card. It's nice to be appreciated. Ignore the scrooges.


Thank God I married a mushy man too! I have the whole rose petal trail to my bouquet and my DD also has one to her smaller bouquet and chocolates from the cutest little shop in town... see he does this and LOVES doing it! AND even though these are not surprises I still am surprised... that he remembers!   AND my DD will not be impressed by some little


Spoiler



pimple-faced kid trying to get a kiss & MORE...


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Awwww... poor Brendan.    You're going to hate me too because DH and I don't celebrate V-day either. We feel it's too commercialized and another way for retailers to get you to waste money. He does a good job of pampering me all year round and we don't need a special day to "prove" we love eachother just because society and retailers tell us we are supposed to. 

But to you and everyone else that celebrates the day... ROCK ON and enjoy it.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

My honey and I are staying home alone and playing house.  She'll cook a fabulous Szechuan Chinese dinner and afterwards we'll snuggle up with our Kindles. Heaven.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I gave my DH a card that I could record a message into, it basically said I have loved you for 20 years, and can't wait for the next 20(Squared)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

My Valentine all year long is my hubby for 15.5 years.  He is away for the weekend and I miss him.  When I got home from work on Friday, he had left me a box of chocolates, some Swedish fish and a lovey-dovey card on my pillow....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Cut flowers ARE a waste - and that is part of the allure - being special enough to deserve their fleeting beauty.
> One *could* present potted flowers - the plant will then last longer.
> 
> I will have yellow roses with sunflowers and yellow asian lillies (some freesia if they have it).
> ...


Wow...I pray my hubby feels the same way about me...we've been married for 3 years.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I always tell my Grandma that she's my Valentine.


----------

